# Opinions please!



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I got out of Nubians and just recently got some ND....but this girl came up for sale. She would be my first Nubian doe back in business. What do you all think for a foundation regestered Nubian doe??? Must have or wait I can find better???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That udder is amazing. Hard to tell much from the side shot, but she looks to have nice depth and dairy character. I would say must have


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you. She would be a foundation Nubian here. Starting over.

Sent from my Z799VL using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She looks like the old, original type of Nubians who were considered dual purpose. I like her, she would certainly be welcome in my herd. Nice udder from what I can see. Teats look plump without being overly so. Hopefully the orifices will allow milk out with ease. Looks like she has a huge rumen capacity and lots of space to carry multiple kids. Sturdy legs to keep her going for many years to come.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

How old is she? If she is under 4 year I would say get her.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

She just turned 5 in March, has had 4 freshenings.

Sent from my Z799VL using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Personally, I would love to have her. Where is she?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her too!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks amazing! Great depth, and a splendid udder for her 4th freshening. Go for it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

So, did you get her, and if not, where is she?


----------



## Kitkat0532 (Jul 18, 2017)

For getting back into Nubians I think you found a good doe to start out with if the price is right! What a nice udder on that girl! Good conformation and form she could help you out with a starter herd for sure I think ^.^


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have asked a few times where she is. No answer from the OP. If any of you know where she is, can you tell me? I really want to know and if the OP is not going to take her, then she/he should let us know so we can do something.


----------

